# Swollen labia majora.... Please tell me it's not just me!



## Donna84

Sorry ladies a bit TMI but after a couple of weeks of feeling a bit uncomfortable down there and swollen I have actually looked.... My labia majora (thicker part of vaginal lips) are very swollen mainly on 1 side, I've googled it and seems its down to the blood flow in that area during pregnancy? Anyone else experienced this and should I see my midwife?


----------



## BubsMom17

My "parts" look huge right now... I don't even recognize myself down there. Things are not painful or anything, but uncomfortable as everything feels puffy and swollen. So I don't think you are alone.


----------



## Moom7900

Yes, I'd say blood flow is to blame!! Mine is feeling more puffy recently. As long as it's not sore, I'd say it's fine - and will probably make sex better as a bonus lol xxxxxxx


----------



## bebbe

Yep totally normal. When you get turned on it will get even worse ha ha!!!!


----------



## ShakeItBaby1

This! I was feeling a bit uncomfortable down there - not exactly itchy, but almost like when you've had sex for a little *too* long. That's the only way I can describe it. It wasn't my outer lips that were swollen, but my inside lips.


----------



## JayMari

Same here. Due to an increase in blood flow


----------



## Princess Lou

Blood flow is definitely to blame. Mine are only bad after sex though but I swear sometimes I have bigger 'balls' down there than hubby. Lol.


----------



## Quest55

very swollen down there myself! looks like someone used me as a punching bag! lol... Majora, minora, vagina...ALLL of it lmao


----------



## Housecat

Lol! Me too! Shakeitbaby1 you have described it perfectly! Definitely due to increased blood flow and pressure I think. It took me by surprise with my first pregnancy, something you don't get told about! Lol!


----------



## Donna84

Thanks for the reassurance that this is normal ladies! I went to the zoo yesterday for my daughters 2nd birthday and all that walking made it worse :( there's not a chance in hell I will be having sex anytime soon. Do we think this will continue to the end? I'm only 18.5 weeks!


----------

